# What size screws for 15mm conti board?



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi peeps, 
Just wanted a bit of advice from those of you who have build your own stacks. I am making myself a vivarium stack for my leopard geckos and I have a box of 3.9 x 25mm 'Mdf-Tite' screws. Will these be suitable to join two pieces of 15mm conti board together? Or if not what size would you recommend? 
Thanks 
Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Demonlude (Feb 17, 2009)

25mm won't be long enough really. For 18mm boards, I use 4x40mm screws.


----------



## LovLight (Apr 14, 2012)

Ok thank you. Can you tell me what size countersink I need for the 4 x 40mm? I'm new at this lol 

Sent from my U8180 using Tapatalk 2


----------

